# 489 state sponsored visa processing times



## rahulsingh$ (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi everyone
I have lodged visa 489 state sponsored on 28 sept 2014 through an agent. My agent says that I will be asked for medicals 10-15 days after paying fees(28 sept). Is that true? Another Q is when I will be alloted a CO and what is total process ing time for 489 s.s. visa?


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

Check my signature...


----------



## Catty1987 (Dec 8, 2013)

I lodged visa on 22 June and got visa on 25 August.... Wish you will get it earlier.... 
so all the best.....


----------



## rahulsingh$ (Jun 12, 2014)

BossLadyMo said:


> Check my signature...


Thanks for your reply
I have also received Ss by Qld 489 visa on same day as yours. I received invitation to apply from DIPB on 15 august 2014. We are on same track. So, keep in touch to help out each other. So, you got your CO alotted almost 50 days after you lodged your file. I lodged on 30 sept. I guess I will be allotted co on 20 Nov.
Do you know if DIPB people visit workplace or they just call employer over phone?
Thanks
Rahul


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

It depends. Sometimes they don't do employer verification, sometimes they call on phone, and rarely they do physical visitation. The decision lies with the CO. 

Endeavour to submit as many supporting documentation as possible e.g reference letters, payslips, bank statements highlighting salary deposits, tax documents, salary appraisals etc.


----------



## emailnijr2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi, my visa 489 family sponsored also lodged by my agent on october 2, 2014, does family sponsored same processing time with state sponsorship?


----------



## samirkedis (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi All,

I applied for visa 489 SA in 18-sep . I front loaded all the required doucument + PCC and medical examination. I need to ask do I have to fill Form 80 also or it is not required??

Thanks


----------



## emailnijr2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi samerkedis, 

For FS 489, form 80 is needed. My consultant asked me to fill out form 80.


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

Catty1987 said:


> I lodged visa on 22 June and got visa on 25 August.... Wish you will get it earlier....
> so all the best.....


Hi catty


I am waiting for my Skill Assessment Result from Vetassess.Its been 2 months over.
Since you already crossed this stage.Kindly provide me the details of Assessment Results

I applied for 149212 (Customer Service Manager).And i attempted IELTS and i am getting only Over All 6.5.

IS there any chances of Getting 60 Points without English?If yes than i am eligible to apply under Subclass 489 with 60 points and ielts 6.

None of the state having that code 149212 in their CSOL.Still they will consider my application under 489 With 60 points and ielts score 6?

Kindly provide me the details please so that i can work according to that to avoid lat minute confusion

Regards
San


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

samirkedis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for visa 489 SA in 18-sep . I front loaded all the required doucument + PCC and medical examination. I need to ask do I have to fill Form 80 also or it is not required??
> 
> Thanks


Hi Sameer


I am waiting for my Skill Assessment Result from Vetassess.Its been 2 months over.
Since you already crossed this stage.Kindly provide me the details of Assessment Results

I applied for 149212 (Customer Service Manager).And i attempted IELTS and i am getting only Over All 6.5.

IS there any chances of Getting 60 Points without English?If yes than i am eligible to apply under Subclass 489 with 60 points and ielts 6.

None of the state having that code 149212 in their CSOL.Still they will consider my application under 489 With 60 points and ielts score 6?

Kindly provide me the details please so that i can work according to that to avoid lat minute confusion

Regards
San


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

rahulsingh$ said:


> Thanks for your reply
> I have also received Ss by Qld 489 visa on same day as yours. I received invitation to apply from DIPB on 15 august 2014. We are on same track. So, keep in touch to help out each other. So, you got your CO alotted almost 50 days after you lodged your file. I lodged on 30 sept. I guess I will be allotted co on 20 Nov.
> Do you know if DIPB people visit workplace or they just call employer over phone?
> Thanks
> Rahul


Hi RAhul


I am waiting for my Skill Assessment Result from Vetassess.Its been 2 months over.
Since you already crossed this stage.Kindly provide me the details of Assessment Results

I applied for 149212 (Customer Service Manager).And i attempted IELTS and i am getting only Over All 6.5.

IS there any chances of Getting 60 Points without English?If yes than i am eligible to apply under Subclass 489 with 60 points and ielts 6.

None of the state having that code 149212 in their CSOL.Still they will consider my application under 489 With 60 points and ielts score 6? 
And to sponsor me no one is there in australia.Still i am eligible for SUBCLASS 489?

Kindly provide me the details please so that i can work according to that to avoid lat minute confusion

Regards
San


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi friends

I am also waiting for the *CO*...

Regards


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi...*



BossLadyMo said:


> Check my signature...




What is the status of your Visa Grant????


----------



## jawreck (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi I had applied for 489 on August 22, submitted the medical on Sept. 23 after a month because there was a technical issue on the day of our medical exam last sept.10. The result were submitted on Sept.23 after problems were resolve (not on our part.) just today Oct.20 a CO sent an email to request a new PPC to be sent since it had already expires last sept. 2 though we submitted our application last August 22. 

I guess in my opinion CO had been allocated even before but have discovered the needed documents for updates. Let is all hang on.


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Hi...*



jawreck said:


> Hi I had applied for 489 on August 22, submitted the medical on Sept. 23 after a month because there was a technical issue on the day of our medical exam last sept.10. The result were submitted on Sept.23 after problems were resolve (not on our part.) just today Oct.20 a CO sent an email to request a new PPC to be sent since it had already expires last sept. 2 though we submitted our application last August 22.
> 
> I guess in my opinion CO had been allocated even before but have discovered the needed documents for updates. Let is all hang on.




Kindly advice, by when can I expect the CO...

Regards


----------



## hillrob (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi there, sorry if i sound dumb but i can relate to lots of other posts. my hubby is a Carpenter who has sat IELTS 5 times to try for 8's! Its impossible always .5 short in one section. Anyway going for SS 489 for QLD, we have minimum 60 points. Question is. How do apply for state nomination? Obviously i have ticked SS and Qld on EOI, and gained the 10 points (job in SOL) . It appears i also request and pay for ss application,but cant find how to do it. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## hillrob (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi BossLady,

Can I ask how do you apply to QLD for sponsorship? How many points did you have? I have 60, it appears nobody gets invited with 60.

Steph


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi! You choose QLD on your EOI, then after 2 or 3 days, you are requested to apply for sponsorship. All you do is make payment via their website, and upload all required docs.....thwn expect your sponsorship in 2-4 days.


----------



## hillrob (Jun 12, 2009)

Bosslady,
Thank
you so much. But confused then why i did EOI 2 weeks ago and no request for QLD gov?? Does the request come in Skillselect correspondence? Or via Immi account?or e-mail? I have mucked up my immi account,cant remember password and appear to be locked out. Will try and contact someone if i can. Im English and cant navigate the system! !!mad.


----------



## hillrob (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh yes...sorry how many points?60 wont cut it will it?looks like no 60's get invited?


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

any one who applied for 489 SA SS?? i just want to confirm that 489 doesnt require job offer in SA state-sponsorship.
please guide


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

I had 55 points, and was invited to apply by QLD. 

Is Carpenter on the QSOL? You should confirm that. Cos QLD is quite easy on applicants...I have never seen anyone get rejected.


----------



## hillrob (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi,yes Carpenter is open in SOL. So wonder why no correspondence? ?? Does it come through Immi account. I must try and find out how to log in. Did you get asked through skillselect? 
Your very helpful, thanks


----------



## hillrob (Jun 12, 2009)

Isnt it strange that you got invited with 55 and yet when you look at previous invitation rounds it shows no invites for months and months with 60 points for 489?!!it depresses you,then someone like you gives hope back lol.


----------



## kaurcool6 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi guys, 


My question is , how much time it takes for visa approval when you file your case for visa? They will let you know when to go for medical or what is the process after logding visa application. We have filled our application for visa today (20.03.2015) under 489 category for Victoria. 
Please guide me regarding this process. 


Thanks


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

BossLadyMo said:


> I had 55 points, and was invited to apply by QLD.
> 
> Is Carpenter on the QSOL? You should confirm that. Cos QLD is quite easy on applicants...I have never seen anyone get rejected.


Dear how was your case application with QSLD.

How many time did you take to get the invitation

Regards.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> My question is , how much time it takes for visa approval when you file your case for visa? They will let you know when to go for medical or what is the process after logding visa application. We have filled our application for visa today (20.03.2015) under 489 category for Victoria.
> ...


As per skillselect it'll take approx 3 months to grant the visa. According to recent visa grantings, it'll take nearly 2 months to assign a CO for your visa processing. But, you can apply for PCC & do your medical test in the mean time. Normally it takes time to get PCC. So, better you apply for it asap. For medical test take your HAP ID received when you applying for your visa


----------



## kaurcool6 (Oct 4, 2014)

*Hi*



slvicky said:


> As per skillselect it'll take approx 3 months to grant the visa. According to recentFor medical test take your HAP ID received when you applying for your visa
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> ...


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

kaurcool6 said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> I am sorry but I didn't get you properly. Like we have already submitted the PCC then y to go for it again? What is HAP ID? How we will know that its our HAP ID? They will issue us or what? I shall be greatly thankful to you.
> 
> Thanks


Ohh.. you have already submitted the PCC. Nothing to worry then. 

Didn't you receive referral letter for medical test which include HAP ID? You need that referral letter to do your medical test.


----------



## kaurcool6 (Oct 4, 2014)

slvicky said:


> Ohh.. you have already submitted the PCC. Nothing to worry then.
> 
> Didn't you receive referral letter for medical test which include HAP ID? You need that referral letter to do your medical test.


Hi slvicky, 

Thanks for your reply

yeah we do received one letter and on that they have mentioned application Id, transaction refferance number and file id(but which one is HAP ID? ). They will tell us when to go for medical or we can do that on our own? How much time we should expect for our visa now?


----------



## kaurcool6 (Oct 4, 2014)

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi slvicky,
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> yeah we do received one letter and on that they have mentioned application Id, transaction refferance number and file id(but which one is HAP ID? ). They will tell us when to go for medical or we can do that on our own? How much time we should expect for our visa now?


No we haven't received any letter for medicals specially. They will send it?


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

kaurcool6 said:


> No we haven't received any letter for medicals specially. They will send it?


Actually my visa matters are handled by migration agent. So, I don't know about the detail of it. My agent sent me the medical referral letter & ask me to do my medical test.

Can anyone who applied by him/her self help with this please.....


----------



## kaurcool6 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks slvicky,


we will wait then for instructions by DIBP. I think they will send on your immi account. Thanks for your kindness slvicky. U r migrated or waiting for your visa?


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

kaurcool6 said:


> Thanks slvicky,
> 
> 
> we will wait then for instructions by DIBP. I think they will send on your immi account. Thanks for your kindness slvicky. U r migrated or waiting for your visa?


Lodged my visa last week. waiting for CO allocation


----------



## kaurcool6 (Oct 4, 2014)

Gud luck


----------



## kaurcool6 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi slvicky

Got CO?
Any progress in your case?


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi slvicky
> 
> Got CO?
> Any progress in your case?


No yet. I think it'll take around 60 days to allocate a CO. It'll be somewhere in May most probably. Anyway, I have all the documents except medical now. S0, waiting for CO.

What about you?


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

slvicky said:


> No yet. I think it'll take around 60 days to allocate a CO. It'll be somewhere in May most probably. Anyway, I have all the documents except medical now. S0, waiting for CO.
> 
> What about you?


register HAP ID and do medical examination. Don't wait for CO to ask u to do so. U will get direct grant if all documents are uploaded.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Huy. My case is little bit different here. My wife is pregnant. So I'm not planning to submit medical report until baby is born. Else I have to apply visa for the baby separately, which takes another 6 months.


----------



## kaurcool6 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi there, 

How to register for HAP ID? I don't know anything about this. CO will tell you na like where to go for medical we can't go on our own right? If we do this on our own will they accept it? I am counting every day cause eagerly awaiting for visa seriously. I am sick of waiting. 


Thanks


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

kaurcool6 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How to register for HAP ID? I don't know anything about this. CO will tell you na like where to go for medical we can't go on our own right? If we do this on our own will they accept it? I am counting every day cause eagerly awaiting for visa seriously. I am sick of waiting.
> 
> ...


in immi account, u will see a button to register HAP ID


----------



## kaurcool6 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi slvicky, 

Got any updates in your case? CO assigned to you?


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

i am also waiting CO. applied visa on 17th march medicals done.

how long is to assign CO?


----------



## kaurcool6 (Oct 4, 2014)

Medicals done?
our agent says he will let us know that when to go for medical.......still waiting


----------



## msandhu (Jul 2, 2014)

Medicals can be done immediately after lodging the visa. We can get the HAP ID after the lodgement which is used in Medical tests.


----------



## kaurcool6 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks mssandhu
I will ask him again he is saying I will let you know.


----------



## seoprasad (Jul 24, 2014)

Did anyone got grant for 489 this year?

I've lodged 489 visa on Mar 7, still waiting for grant


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

I applied for visa on 9 Jan. co allocated on 28 Feb and ask for FBI PCC I submitted that on 17 April and now I m waiting for grant .can anybody says how much I have to wait for grant?


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

JLPP said:


> I applied for visa on 9 Jan. co allocated on 28 Feb and ask for FBI PCC I submitted that on 17 April and now I m waiting for grant .can anybody says how much I have to wait for grant?


As per immi, it'll take 3 months from granting visa from the date of lodging. Since, it is almost of end of the current financial year, it may take bit longer than the normal time.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

seoprasad said:


> I agree with you. If you notice 189 also falls under priority 4 and most of the 189 visa holders received in 50days(as per 189 expat forum threads).
> 
> Also, I see one of the thread of 489 visa received direct grant in 60days.
> 
> Lets hope good mate.. they r processing bit fast this year.


Yes, if you upload all document before assigning a CO, you'll have a good chance of getting a direct grant before 3 months. Only problem here is we are in the end of current financial year.

Lets hope for the best


----------



## Shreyas_K (Apr 21, 2015)

emailnijr2013 said:


> Hi, my visa 489 family sponsored


Hi emailnijr2013,

I have also applied 489 FS for Victoria. I have lodge my application on 1'st Apr 2015. Waiting for CO.
Can you please let me know the status of your visa, as you are only one here with FS 489 rest all are SS.

Regards,
Shreyas


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Shreyas_K said:


> Hi emailnijr2013,
> 
> I have also applied 489 FS for Victoria. I have lodge my application on 1'st Apr 2015. Waiting for CO.
> Can you please let me know the status of your visa, as you are only one here with FS 489 rest all are SS.
> ...


Count me in for 489 FS for Victoria mate. Please take a look at my signature for details


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

I also applied in 489fs visa in Jan ,but still waiting for grants, and no reply of mail


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

JLPP said:


> I also applied in 489fs visa in Jan ,but still waiting for grants, and no reply of mail


In which occupation you applied? Also can you update your timeline in the signature


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

261313


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

You all can follow this thread 489 visa applicants pool. There are many 489 FS visa applicants


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

JLPP said:


> 261313


Me too from same occupation. Visa grant will be delayed to low availability of slots. Since you applied on Jan, you'll be granted by May/June I guess


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

slvicky said:


> Me too from same occupation. Visa grant will be delayed to low availability of slots. Since you applied on Jan, you'll be granted by May/June I guess


Dear all,

I have lodge visa on 24th Feb: So, It has been 62 days as of today.
However, In my account attachment button is still active ( Documents can be uploaded ).
Is this usual for you all ?
I have thought after 60 days it will be deactivated.
Please share your status after 60 days upon visa lodge.

Thanks


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

CO has been assign to my application and ask some general queries about my family citizenship and place of birth.

now question is how much time will take until visa?
thanks


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

CO has been assigned for my application 

how much time will take now until visa?

thanks


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

I was away from this forum from quite a long time. I want to reiterate myself once again and get dependable guidance and so I can regain confidence and go ahead with the application.
My opted occupation is under CSOL code and its 149212, 149211. I have my family who can sponsor me.
Can someone please advice which will be the most suitable visa subclass under which I can apply and what would be the procedure (steps involved) and success percentage? Please help please.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Dear all please help urgent:
Related to form 1221
There are many question i can not answer it :
1)What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
2)If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
3)Intended date of departure
4)Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
5)Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
from Australia
6)Are you fully funding your trip?
7)Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have
attended in the last 2 years
8)List all titles and describe any previous academic or research papers
you have had published
9)Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia


----------



## Shreyas_K (Apr 21, 2015)

JLPP said:


> 261313


I have also applied in 261313.
CO is assigned last week. Waiting for PCC.

PCC appointment is scheduled on 18-May-2015.


----------



## Bhaskerkaran (Apr 23, 2015)

I have applied for the ss489 visa, paid fees on 11th may 2015. Submitted papers. Now going for medical and PCC. How long should it take from now? What might be the complications in medicals and how do we correct them if they r minor? They don't share the medical reports with us I believe.


----------



## vinhhaichau (May 15, 2015)

BossLadyMo said:


> It depends. Sometimes they don't do employer verification, sometimes they call on phone, and rarely they do physical visitation. The decision lies with the CO.
> 
> Endeavour to submit as many supporting documentation as possible e.g reference letters, payslips, bank statements highlighting salary deposits, tax documents, salary appraisals etc.




Hi Boss,

Dit you get 190 visa while you holding 489 visa?

In my view if you got 489, you must have 2 yrs to live and 1 yrs have full time job then you move to 887 for PR
so I would like to know how you go 190 in onshore? did you submit new EOI?


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

Bhaskerkaran said:


> I have applied for the ss489 visa, paid fees on 11th may 2015. Submitted papers. Now going for medical and PCC. How long should it take from now? What might be the complications in medicals and how do we correct them if they r minor? They don't share the medical reports with us I believe.


 Normally, it takes around 2 months without delay but look at my signature. SS visa now is reach the quota of this financial year so no visa will be granted until July.


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

John295 said:


> Normally, it takes around 2 months without delay but look at my signature. SS visa now is reach the quota of this financial year so no visa will be granted until July.


hello john 

is there any official list of 489 SS visa quota?

how you know that no visa will be issue until july?

thanks


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



John295 said:


> Normally, it takes around 2 months without delay but look at my signature. SS visa now is reach the quota of this financial year so no visa will be granted until July.


Hi,

I lodged my visa end of April 2015 (489 SS), I am expecting approval soon. However I am not sure whether it will happen before July 2015.

Is quota is applicable for the State sponsored visa?


----------



## andy1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa end of April 2015 (489 SS), I am expecting approval soon. However I am not sure whether it will happen before July 2015.
> 
> Is quota is applicable for the State sponsored visa?


I'm having the same timeline as you, but still pending for few documents to submit... I'm not in hurry as I'm still waiting for my baby to deliver on next month...


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



andy1985 said:


> I'm having the same timeline as you, but still pending for few documents to submit... I'm not in hurry as I'm still waiting for my baby to deliver on next month...


Hi,

Thanks, I have front loaded all documents, waiting for CO.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

jpadda001 said:


> hello john
> 
> is there any official list of 489 SS visa quota?
> 
> ...


This is their plan for 2014-2015.
https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm

I think that no visa would be granted until July because I received a delay mail like most of 190 applicants. If you read visa 190 topic, there are many people receiving this email with same content.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



John295 said:


> This is their plan for 2014-2015.
> https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm
> 
> I think that no visa would be granted until July because I received a delay mail like most of 190 applicants. If you read visa 190 topic, there are many people receiving this email with same content.



Hi,

Please let me know whether CO will allocate for our application, though they will not grant the visa until July


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know whether CO will allocate for our application, though they will not grant the visa until July


CO is about 2 months from the lodged date. I got CO 2 months ago and have been waiting for more than 3 months. Have a look at my signature.


----------



## dopo12 (May 1, 2015)

Dear all
I have some questions related to form 80

19 -Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
23 -Why are you travelling to Australia?
25 -Are you applying for a temporary visa? (note iam applying for 489 )
45 -Do you know details of your parents? Country of current residence(my parents now in Australia with visitor visa ) so the answer will be Egypt or Australia
46 -Do you have siblings?

Regards,


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



John295 said:


> CO is about 2 months from the lodged date. I got CO 2 months ago and have been waiting for more than 3 months. Have a look at my signature.


Hi,

That means , you got CO within month time from the day you lodge the visa and still you are waiting for approval, but they have given maximum three months processing time for SS.

I have front loaded my medical, is it further delay my visa process?


----------



## andy1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

Dear All,

CO was assigned to me today and I was requested to submit my PCC (Malaysia) & Medical within 28 days. 

I have replied to seek for extension as my wife is currently pregnant and we can only submit her medical after give birth (2nd week of next month). And I'm also requested to add my baby-that-going-to-born into this application. Anyone know what shall I do in order to include my baby-that-going-to-born?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



andy1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> CO was assigned to me today and I was requested to submit my PCC (Malaysia) & Medical within 28 days.
> 
> ...


Hi,

It is great news, one of my friend did same thing. He requested time extension from CO to do his wife medical until born his new baby.You can request, definitely they will give.

Still I have not been assigned CO. Can you please tell me anything can be seen in immaccount,once CO has been allocated. Status (Progress


----------



## andy1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is great news, one of my friend did same thing. He requested time extension from CO to do his wife medical until born his new baby.You can request, definitely they will give.
> 
> Still I have not been assigned CO. Can you please tell me anything can be seen in immaccount,once CO has been allocated. Status (Progress


The status shown "Application Received". I guess it's the same as before if I'm not mistaken. Didn't pay much attention on this before.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



andy1985 said:


> The status shown "Application Received". I guess it's the same as before if I'm not mistaken. Didn't pay much attention on this before.



Ok, Thanks. I have uploaded all documents and waiting for direct grant, but my status has not been changed yet. I am waiting change my status Application received to Processing, but still no sign.

Don't worry, they will give extension , explain the situation and send a letter.

Good luck.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> That means , you got CO within month time from the day you lodge the visa and still you are waiting for approval, but they have given maximum three months processing time for SS.
> 
> I have front loaded my medical, is it further delay my visa process?


yes, the time frame of visa processing is up to 3 months but there is a delay here so all SS ones have to wait more than 3 months and they themselves can't tell us how long it will take. As a result, 1/7 is a due date of all delay visas .


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



John295 said:


> yes, the time frame of visa processing is up to 3 months but there is a delay here so all SS ones have to wait more than 3 months and they themselves can't tell us how long it will take. As a result, 1/7 is a due date of all delay visas .


Hi,

Waiting is not easy for me, I can make my mind at least status will change in my imm account. Anyway if I will get something from CO, I will let you know. .


----------



## andy1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

Dear All,

Do you requested to submit the Health Examination & PCC of non-migrating dependent family members?

For my case, I filled in my parent's names as non-migrating dependent family members and their name appear in my immi account and I'm requested to submit their Health Examination & PCC (only).

Is that necessary?

Regards,
Andy


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



andy1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Do you requested to submit the Health Examination & PCC of non-migrating dependent family members?
> 
> ...


In my case, I did not mention our parents as our dependent, as they have their own income. Therefore I don't have to submit their PCC and medicals.

If you have included parents as dependents in your application, it is require to submit their medical and PCC according to the immigration instruction, though they will not migrate with you. Also you will be able to apply visa for these family members in later stage.

I am not sure any effects for your visa, if they have any medical issues. Better to check before submit their medicals to them.


----------



## andy1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> In my case, I did not mention our parents as our dependent, as they have their own income. Therefore I don't have to submit their PCC and medicals.
> 
> If you have included parents as dependents in your application, it is require to submit their medical and PCC according to the immigration instruction, though they will not migrate with you. Also you will be able to apply visa for these family members in later stage.
> 
> I am not sure any effects for your visa, if they have any medical issues. Better to check before submit their medicals to them.


Thanks for the reply.

They do not have any medical issues. Just that it's a bit inconvenient for them to arrange themselves to visit the doctor.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



andy1985 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> They do not have any medical issues. Just that it's a bit inconvenient for them to arrange themselves to visit the doctor.



Ok then, probably medical won't take much time, best thing rush to obtain PCC, if you didn't apply for them.


Good luck.

Also please tell me any changes in imm account from application received to progress.

In my one nothing.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



andy1985 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> They do not have any medical issues. Just that it's a bit inconvenient for them to arrange themselves to visit the doctor.


Have they asked IELTS for your parents?


----------



## kafafi (May 28, 2015)

*a question*

Dear Mates, 

nice meeting you in here , i'm just wondering that if you granted 489 visa , and live for two years in a regional area in Australia , after that you lodged for 887 visa , and get accepted , now how many years should you count to obtain the citizenship and passport ?


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

kafafi said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> nice meeting you in here , i'm just wondering that if you granted 489 visa , and live for two years in a regional area in Australia , after that you lodged for 887 visa , and get accepted , now how many years should you count to obtain the citizenship and passport ?



Hi,

I think, you have to live at least four years in Australia and you should hold PR at least one year within this periods.


----------



## kafafi (May 28, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think, you have to live at least four years in Australia and you should hold PR at least one year within this periods.


bro, could you please send me your email at ([email protected]) , i have a lot of questions to ask since me and you are civil engineers.

now for the citizenship , are you sure that i should live extra 2 years after completing the 489 visa period ? 

i did not find any related information on this on the immi web site , can you help please ?


----------



## andy1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Have they asked IELTS for your parents?


Nope. They did not ask for the IELTS.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



andy1985 said:


> Nope. They did not ask for the IELTS.


Sorry, they don't want IELTS, as they are not migrating.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



andy1985 said:


> Nope. They did not ask for the IELTS.


Any updates, nothing for me, Co did not contact me, probably I have front loaded everything and there is no signed whether CO allocated or not from imm account. Still Application Received.

I guess , we may have to wait until July


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey
Am a civil engineer from India (just passed).I like to know some details can you please help

1.my own brother in Australia so I can apply for visa 489 family sponsored(I have 60 points only at this moment, no work experience too) , what are drawbacks this visa have? Processing time (from EOI to visa grant time),job opportunities, etc etc

2. My second option is going for masters in a Australian university but its require huge money(its ok .somewhat we can manage)Am bit confused about visa 489 or student visa..

3.Whats the level of difficult in study(in Australian universities) compare to Indian universities ,.


----------



## AliAU (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi everyone!!

Firstly, good luck! Hope everyone has received their visa grant letters and to those like me I hope the wait is shorter than expected! 

I lodged for my 489 application on the 18th of September, loaded medicals 22/09 and awaiting PCC, hoping to load that before being allocated a CO. &#55357;&#56911;
We are applying for SS SA. Hoping to be there by end of Feb 2016 so really hoping for a direct grant. I've seen a few complicated time lines, ours is quite straight forward (I'd like to think) does anyone know the average waiting time?? Is it still 3 months at the moment?

All the best!!


----------



## aashi_jamal (Oct 7, 2015)

HI
We have applied for nomination from South Australia on October 3, 2015 for our visa 489 and are waiting for their nomination. Does anyone know how soon they will able to nominate???Is there a way to expedite the process. Just getting impatient!!!


----------



## aashi_jamal (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi:
I have applied for 489 visa on October 3, 2015 and waiting for nomination from South Australia. Is it ok to pursue South Australia via an email to expedite the process?


----------



## aashi_jamal (Oct 7, 2015)

*Nomination approved*



aashi_jamal said:


> Hi:
> I have applied for 489 visa on October 3, 2015 and waiting for nomination from South Australia. Is it ok to pursue South Australia via an email to expedite the process?


Hi friends:
Our application for nomination got approved. Now waiting for invitation...cheers


----------



## Rosslleee (Oct 10, 2015)

AliAU said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Firstly, good luck! Hope everyone has received their visa grant letters and to those like me I hope the wait is shorter than expected!
> 
> ...


Hi Ali,

What is your Visa Application status right now? Have you been contacted by CO?


----------



## aashi_jamal (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Everyone:
We got our sponsorship from South Australia and also our invitation. We have already submitted our online application for the visa and in process of uploading documents. 

Just to update everyone. WE filled for nomination of 3rd October and got our nomination on October 29 and the invitation from DIBP on the same date.

Hang in there for all those who r waiting for nomination!!!


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I want to know when can I expect CO assigned and how to know?

*FS 489 - NSW 70 points
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invitation: 23/10/2015
Medical: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015
Doc Submitted: 24/11/2015
Additional Documents : 25/11/2015*


----------



## Rosslleee (Oct 10, 2015)

shrif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to know when can I expect CO assigned and how to know?
> 
> ...


Current Average time for CO allocation is approx. 5 weeks


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Roselle*



Rosslleee said:


> Current Average time for CO allocation is approx. 5 weeks


Please answer my question i am curious to know that why you applied for 489 visa although you had 75 points ,means that is a bit very odd .you should have gone for 190 or 189 .


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Good Day!

I need guidance. I submitted my EOI Accountant (general) for 190 NSW on 15 Jan 2016 with 60 points (55+5)

Now i want to submit also EOI for 489 Vic Family Sponsorship with 65 points(55+10)

Should i have to submit 2 separate EOI's or i should update the first EOI with selecting the option of 2 visas?

If my relative sponsor is in designated area e.g Melbourne, then i can live in Melbourne or it is compulsary to live in regional area for 489 visa even its family sposored?

Help will be highly appreciated!
Suleman


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi folks. Anyone got their visa granted? Cheers.


----------



## jagney1990 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello experts,
i'm a civil engineer with 3 years of experience.
i'm planning to apply for subclass 489 family sponsored visa,my 1st cousin sister lives in Melbourne .
i've done my skill assessment and now planning to apply for eoi.
my question is how much time it takes to get the positive eoi??


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

Dear Experts,

I myself Chetan Chavda applied for subclass 489 SS of QLD for ANZ code 234313. Lodge visa file on 19th Dec 2015, CO allocated on 14th Jan 2016, Submitted all document in March 2016, Employer verification done in April 2016 but still waiting for visa please guide me how much time it takes? condition is do bad now please update me any news about it.

Regards,


----------



## aashi_jamal (Oct 7, 2015)

chetan chavda said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I myself Chetan Chavda applied for subclass 489 SS of QLD for ANZ code 234313. Lodge visa file on 19th Dec 2015, CO allocated on 14th Jan 2016, Submitted all document in March 2016, Employer verification done in April 2016 but still waiting for visa please guide me how much time it takes? condition is do bad now please update me any news about it.
> 
> Regards,


*im* sure *u* will get a response by the end of the month. did *u* also upload *ur* medical? in case *u* haven't...then *u* should upload asap since *u* already have a case officer assigned

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## chetan chavda (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you very much for Reply. I am already uploaded medicals of my wife, son and mine. Hope for best, Because condition become worst day by day.

Can you please suggest me that some one said that i will get after july is it right?


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello

I got invitation on 27 sept for 489 FS . CO assigned 5 Oct . CO asked for medicals. Provided medicals on 21 oct with form 80. What next?? How much time it will take for approval. My MARA registered agent says that average 6 months after applying visa. So i will have to wait till march 2017 to get approval?? Any suggestion / comments plz..


----------



## ravee183 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi All,

I was waiting invitation for subclass 190 from NSW since 2-July-2016.
My occupation is 342315.
My agent told me instead of waiting 190, Can try 489 visa. 
My points 55+5.

Any update.?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Guys, after getting 489..if we apply for PR, 2 years later, are we again suppose to sit for IELTS/PTE?

How the post process runs?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Ali, you uploaded medical before the CO is allocated.. Is it allowed and better to do in advance?


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi Guys, after getting 489..if we apply for PR, 2 years later, are we again suppose to sit for IELTS/PTE?
> 
> How the post process runs?


No need to sit for tests again.


----------



## swonder27 (Nov 28, 2016)

robinbharara14 said:


> Hello
> 
> I got invitation on 27 sept for 489 FS . CO assigned 5 Oct . CO asked for medicals. Provided medicals on 21 oct with form 80. What next?? How much time it will take for approval. My MARA registered agent says that average 6 months after applying visa. So i will have to wait till march 2017 to get approval?? Any suggestion / comments plz..


HI , I have applied for an EOI for 489 FS with 70 points (Accounting General ) last week . Do u have any idea how long will it take to get an invitation ?


----------



## swonder27 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi, how long will it take to get an eoi for 489 FS 
for Acconting - 70 points 
applied - last week


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Can you please suggest on the below

I am planning to apply for 489 FS (Melbourne, Victoria).
Software Engineer (55+10)..Can you please let me know the chances and waiting time.


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

subinkcyriac said:


> Can you please suggest on the below
> 
> I am planning to apply for 489 FS (Melbourne, Victoria).
> Software Engineer (55+10)..Can you please let me know the chances and waiting time.


Hi Subin,
There is no waiting time for 489 State Sponsored Regional Visa. You will get ITA as soon as the state nominates you.


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks for the reply

May I know by when I can expect nomination based on my points.


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

subinkcyriac said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> May I know by when I can expect nomination based on my points.


Hi Subin,
That depends upon state. In my case Queensland invited me to apply in the state in fifth day of EOI lodgement. I had only selected Queensland in EOI, that may be the reason they selected me. In some states you need to approach to the state itself for the nomination. Check with their site for more details.


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Can anyone please confirm the below

Can we do any work for 1 year to apply for visa or only the related skill that we apply now for the visa.


----------



## Newuser123 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Peedus,

Congratulations for your visa. approval.

I have received state sponsorship for South Aus for 489.

I am in process of filling my visa application and have a question regarding form 80.Can you pls suggest, what do we need to select on Question NO 24 for 489 Visa.

Q. Are you appling for Temp Visa.

Can you suggest. Thanks






peedus said:


> No need to sit for tests again.


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Can anyone knows if the NSW 489 invite is 100 percent sure and how long it will take to get invited..


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

Anyone got 489 grant from SA recently? I have all information provided on 15Feb... still waiting


----------



## meetpatel1055 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi all,
I am civil engineer, 24 years old. Ielts L/R/W/S : 7/7/6.5/6.5, PTE: 70.
I have exactly 60 points. My sister lives in melbourne. I am going to apply for 489 in few days so what are my chances of visa?


----------



## asim naqvi (Feb 2, 2018)

I have applied for 489 regional skilled visa for NSW and now department of home affair has asked me for my health examination what are the chances of getting visa at this point.?


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

asim naqvi said:


> I have applied for 489 regional skilled visa for NSW and now department of home affair has asked me for my health examination what are the chances of getting visa at this point.?


Bright chances... Good Luck!


----------



## asim naqvi (Feb 2, 2018)

Nomie said:


> Bright chances... Good Luck!


Dear Nomie,

Any idea how much time DOHA will take.?

Regards
Asim


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

asim naqvi said:


> Dear Nomie,
> 
> Any idea how much time DOHA will take.?
> 
> ...


Bro, it varies case to case but hopefully it will take 4 to 6 months.


----------

